# Sticky  NEW POSTING PHOTOS RULES 2022



## Yellow Fever

*All googled/flickr. photos posting in this forum must be properly sourced. It means you need to indicate where the photos came from and provide their links.*
*If the photos were taken by you, please put down 'by me' beside the photos.*
*Failure to do so will lead to your photos or even the whole thread being deleted!*
Thanks!
*__*


----------



## Yellow Fever

some members seems to ignore the photos posting rules again and I will start to delete those unsourced photos tomorrow!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ok guys, from now on...

-*Direct links must be provided to all flickr photos. *


-Self made images must be indicated by "photo taken by me" below each photo.

-nonflickr photos must be posted along with the authors names


PM me if you have any question.


----------



## Yellow Fever

English only in all photos forum or your posts will be deleted.


----------



## christos-greece

*Flickr photos: Direct links must be provided to all flickr photos.*
*Photos from google, photobucket etc: provide the source of every photo*
*Posts or threads with photos without sources should be deleted or closed.*


----------

